# Removing glue without removing carbon!??



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

A couple of the adhesive companies make de-bonders. They work fairly well, but are expensive and messy.

I've also heard that a vegetable peeler will work, but I haven't been able to find the trick for that one.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*glue*

I like acetone and paper towel


----------



## XxfirmanxX (Aug 15, 2009)

edthearcher said:


> I like acetone and paper towel


 X2 :thumbs_up


----------



## highteckrednek (Dec 11, 2009)

they make knives that are made to scrape off glue and not hurt the arrow


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I just tried the potato peeler it works great , I also use acetone and towel


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

Acetone, paper towel & a straight edge razor-blade. It always worked for me. 

Good luck!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

stole the serrated bread knife out the set LOL curves are perfect for arrow shafts, looks like this one.........


----------



## hoytbowhuntr502 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everybody...I have been experimenting and I've came up with a pretty good solution. After I stripped the old fletching off, I soaked the ends of the arrows in lacquer thinner for about 20 minutes. It seems to have worked pretty good. Shafts look almost new!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

be careful with soaking shafts vs just rubbing off with a rag soaked with the chemical your using.


----------



## fcee (Oct 9, 2009)

Zipstrip!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

fcee said:


> Zipstrip!


works great ...


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

fcee said:


> Zipstrip!


Best there is. Worth the $30.


----------



## Pdwight (Nov 26, 2009)

ovencleaner


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i use goo gone and 1 of those green scrub pads used for washing dishes. takes the glue off and cleans the arrow, wipe the shaft with alcohol before you fletch:thumbs_up


----------



## Smoke'UM (Aug 26, 2004)

Potato pealer for me haven't lost any carbon yet.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I have also been using a potato peeler for a number of years now. Best .99 cent tool in my box. I would be very careful soaking in anything, even water. Eventually it will work it's way into the carbon.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

"*never damage another arrow stripping again, for $1.00*"


----------



## boehntr (Nov 9, 2007)

Never thought about the potato peeler....but anyways I have learned to use a wrap on my arrows. It is so much easier to strip off and looks good when fletched accordingly. Down fall is, when you screw a vane up, you gotta re-fletch the whole darn thing.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

My buddy uses a very large metal file. He has been doing it for years and says that it will not cut the carbon if you take your time and keep the file flat.


----------



## jse28 (Mar 8, 2009)

*tater peeler*

I just tried it and it works awesome I couldnt believe it after all of the time Ive spent [email protected]#king around with razor blades. Glad i read this. Thanks fellers


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I have used a potato pealer for years works awsome!


----------

